# [débat] Gentoo Linux : prêt pour le monde professionnel ?

## anigel

Réclamé depuis un moment par nombre d'entre vous, on se décide enfin à se jeter à l'eau !

Tous ici, nous sommes adeptes de Gentoo. Mais qui dit adepte ne dit pas inconditionnel, et le passage d'un OS, du poste bureautique / ludique vers une machine de dimensions professionnelles ne se fait toujours facilement. Support matériel, support logiciel (comme Redhat peut l'offrir), compatibilité, ouverture aux standards (LSB), et j'en passe : les barrières sont multiples !

Gentoo a pourtant été conçue dès le début comme un produit flexible, fortement adaptable. A ce titre, pensez-vous que notre distrib favorite soit prête pour le monde professionnel ? Peut-être l'utilisez-vous déjà d'ailleurs ? Ou au contraire, peut-être avez-vous déjà subi l'épreuve du feu, et avez-vous renoncé ?

N'hésitez pas à contribuer activement à ce débat : Gentoo est en pleine mutatution, car le projet a atteint une taille où des orientations claires doivent se dessiner, et l'avis des usagers reste, à mon avis en tous cas, le moteur qui fixera ces orientations.

PS : et pour l'occasion, j'inaugure la fonction sondage dans nos débats, afin d'avoir une vue claire des avis de chacun, au-delà des différents échanges qui vont avoir lieu.

----------

## Oupsman

J'ai voté oui et non, et je m'en vais effectivement expliquer mon avis ci-dessous :

Gentoo me semble assez bien adapté à un usage pro comme plateforme LAMP, où sa facilité de configuration peut lui apporter une flexibilité plus que bien venue, ainsi qu'une optimisation permettant d'obtenir des performances assez intéressantes. De plus, la faculté de gérer les paquets binaires permet de gérer efficacement un cluster pour obtenir un serveur Web de très hautes performances, tout en gardant une cohérence dans les versions des paquets, sans avoir à gaspiller du temps machine pour compiler N fois un paquet identique. 

Ceci dit, l'absence de support officiel de la part des éditeurs professionnel est un frein à son adoption comme serveur de solutions professionnelles, alors que Linux peut parfaitement le faire. Dans ce cas, on doit pouvoir obtenir un support technique de la part de l'éditeur, support que l'éditeur en question refuserait d'assurer si le logiciel n'est pas installé sur une plate forme validée (on les comprends d'ailleurs).

----------

## Temet

J'ai voté "non".

J'adore Gentoo mais je ne vois pas les gens perdre le temps nécessaire à l'installation et aux mises à jour de Comme ça doit être bon avec Athlon 64 X2 4000+ ^^

----------

## sireyessire

 *Temet wrote:*   

> J'ai voté "non".
> 
> J'adore Gentoo mais je ne vois pas les gens perdre le temps nécessaire à l'installation et aux mises à jour de Comme ça doit être bon avec Athlon 64 X2 4000+ ^^

 

moi je vois pas trop le problème: l'installation c'est 1 fois que c'est long après c'est plus vrai. et la mise à jour elle n'est pas exclusive et peut s'effectuer pendant que les utilisateurs ne sont pas présents ( pendant les nuits). Un emerge world n'a jamais rendu une machine inutilisable.

Le seul point un petit peu délicat serait l'installation. Mais là encore, soyons réaliste: une entreprise de grosse taille a un service informatique qui est chargé de cela. Ce qui veut dire qu'ils achètent généralement beaucoup de machines identiques en même temps. Alors une des installations sera longue (et encore) les suivantes seront bien plus rapides (d'autant plus s'ils se créent un master comme beaucoup le font pour solaris ou redhat). Évidement pour les petites structures le problème risque de se poser, et là ça m'étonnerait qu'ils franchissent le pas tout seul. Effectivement, pour ceux-ci ils vont réellement attendre un gros support extérieur.

L'autre gros problème est la formation à la gentoo et à linux en particulier. Cela coute cher et ce n'est pas instantané donc la plupart des entreprises sont réticentes à franchir le gap. De plus, c'est tellement mieux d'avoir quelqu'un d'extérieur responsable pour pouvoir dire:" c'est pas de notre faute, mais de la leur".

Bref, je pense que c'est techniquement possible que la gentoo s'intègre dans des entreprises mais pour des raisons "politiques" et bornées ça reste fortement improbable à grande échelle.

----------

## manu.acl

Non, je ne crois pas...

Je suis d'ailleurs en train d'installer un bi-xeon et j'ai choisi Debian. Bien que chez moi je n'aie que du Gentoo...

Pourquoi ? Car je ne me vois pas me connecter régulièrement dessus pour faire les mises à jour (déjà que ça me gonfle de le faire chez moi  :Rolling Eyes: ).

Et encore là ce n'est qu'un seul serveur... Comment je fais si j'ai des dizaines de machines sous Gentoo ? Même si je peux faire une seule compil pour tous les serveurs, en admettant qu'ils aient tous la même architecture materielle, il faudra tout de même que j'aille sur chaque serveur pour installer les màj.

Ce qu'il manque surtout je pense c'est un système de mises à jour automatique et fiable (cf. les fichiers de config à se coltiner).

Sans parler des moments où il faut compiler la glibc, gcc et/ou autres sur un serveur de prod... y'a toujours le NICENESS mais bon.  :Confused: 

----------

## ultrabug

Bonjour,

J'ai voté oui et fortement oui même. Désolé si mon explication relate un peu trop ma vie à votre gout, mais c'est mon expérience telle qu'elle est...

Ma boite était 100% Windows il y a plus de deux ans de cela. Un jour, un projet leur a semblé impossible a réaliser sous cette plateforme et étant le seul qui connaissait Linux, on m'a demandé si Linux en serait capable (bien sûr qu'il en est capable!).

On m'a fourni un serveur pour le projet mais si je connaissait Linux, j'étais très loin d'avoir les compétences nécessaires à une installation "from scratch" et "optimisée"... J'ai opté pour Mandrake puis RedHat puis finalement Fedora à l'époque et son fameux support. Quelques temps plus tard, le projet était bouclé et voici que l'on m'en confie un nouveau. Hop 2 serveurs Linux !..

Peut-être est-ce lié à la nature des projets, mais un système plutot opaque et préfait comme Fedora ne me semblait pas viable et m'a beaucoup bridé dans toutes les recherches et implémentations qu'il me fallait réaliser. En ce sens, même si le support est là, la flexibilité et la clareté ne le sont pas forcément pour tous.

A ce point, la plupart des gens, je pense, se pencheraient vers Debian. Mais, pour ma boite, je voulais un plus, une liberté, une polyvalence que je n'ai finalement trouvé que chez Gentoo. Une documentation claire et un forum d'entraide si dynamique vaut tous les supports du monde !

2 ans plus tard, il y a plus de serveurs Gentoo Linux dans mon entreprise que de serveurs Windows ( 9/8 ) et la tendance ne fait que s'accroître. Ma station de travail est aussi tout naturellement passée de Windows à Gentoo Linux.

Certes, je suis le seul de ma boite à faire du Linux mais ca, ca changera forcément prochainement. Je peux vous dire que Gentoo a apporté une autre dynamique à une belle petite entreprise "qui monte qui monte", comme on dit  :Smile: 

En ce sens, et pour nos applications, Gentoo a plus que sa place dans l'entreprise d'aujourd'hui et de demain.

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai vote "oui, je pense", mais seulement parce que je ne m'en sers pas comme serveur au boulot  :Smile: 

Qu'est-ce qu'il nous faut pour rendre le service ideal?

1) Une machine de test identique, sur laquelle on fait tous les essais et sur laquelle on cree des paquets avec distcc.

2) Un rsync de portage local avec un distfiles en reseau

3) Etre au courant des mises a jour qui sont absolument necessaires

Et hop, tous les inconvenients de Gentoo partent en fumee.

Sauf un... Gentoo est en mouvement constant, et donc la machine aura toujours besoin d'entretien pour rester au gout du jour (meme si les programmes, eux, n'y restent pas, ou la toolchain, ou le kernel..).

----------

## kwenspc

j'ai voté "oui carrément, ..."

Et ce parce que j'utilise Gentoo au travail. Sur serveur et sur poste client.

Il reste encore des choses à changer dans la boîte où je suis mais ce n'est malheureusement pas à moi de le faire (allez poubelle le serveur exchange, et hop gentoo + openexchnage à la limite, voir mieux)

Pour les mises à jour la contraintes existe en effet lorsqu'il n'y a personne pour s'occupper de cette mise à jour. Vous êtes donc obligés de le faire vous même. Mias dès lors qu'il y a un service technique dans l'entreprise je ne vois vraiment pas où est la difficulté.

(surtout quand on voit que pour un parc sous windows ces mecs là passent leur temps à éviter - ou reparer bien souvent - les dégats provoqués par les virus, spywares et autres trucs du genre)

----------

## PabOu

L'argument "mise à jour" est un argument bidon pour préférer une distro à une autre.

Les programmes sont les mêmes, et donc la mise à jour à faire est pareille partout.

----------

## kopp

L'argument : compiler une mise à jour sur un serveur de prod vs installer des mises à jours binaires en 5mn n'est pas un argument bidon à mon avis. Un serveur a d'autres choses pour utiliser ses ressources que la compilation de mises à jours. Ensuite, en dehors du cas des serveurs, c'est vrai que les maj peuvent se faire la nuit, ou bien comme ça a été dit, avec du matériel identique, une seule compilation, puis un script qui s'occupe de repercuter sur les autres machines.

----------

## manu.acl

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> L'argument "mise à jour" est un argument bidon pour préférer une distro à une autre.
> 
> Les programmes sont les mêmes, et donc la mise à jour à faire est pareille partout.

 

C'est pas bidon comme tu dis... je te ferais remarquer que sous debian stable il n'y a pas de mises à jour d'applications. Uniquement des mises à jour de sécurité. Et les mises à jour modifient automatiquement les fichiers de conf si c'est nécessaire  :Rolling Eyes: 

De plus il est délicat de lancer des mises à jour assez lourdes sur certains serveurs en prod. Mais celà ne s'applique pas à tous les serveurs heureusement.

Cela dit Gentoo serait en fait utilisable sur des serveurs intranet. Mais j'ai pas envie de prendre du temps sur mes soirées ou mes w-e pour faire des mises à jour (comme je le fais déjà pour la maintenance)  :Sad: 

[Edit]Et à la limite si c'est pas du Debian je préfère mettre du FreeBSD mais je suis pas le seul à toucher à ces machines malheureusement  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

1) Ce n'est pas parceque Gentoo te propose des mises à jour que tu es obligé de les installer. Il y a tous les outils pour faire ca proprement. Si tu souhaites n'avoir que les màj de "sécurité", Lis les GLSA

2) Ce n'est pas parceque Debian ne propose pas de mise à jour qu'il n'y en à pas à faire.

3) Comme déjà expliqué précédemment dans ce post, les mises à jour "assez lourdes" peuvent être préparées et testées en dehors du serveur de prod (et c'est même conseillé pour toutes les autres distros également, surtout si ce serveur est aussi critique que tu le laisse paraître). Ensuite l'opération de mise à jour est beaucoup plus légère, pratiquement semblable à celle d'une debian.

4) Pourquoi ne pas convertir ces autres personnes qui touchent également aux machines ? :P

----------

## manu.acl

Tout ça demande du temps et donc de l'argent pour l'employeur qu'il n'est pas toujours pret à débourser.

J'ai déjà du mal à ratrapper les heures sup que mon boss ne me paye pas...  :Confused: 

Mais autrement ça pourait être envisageable  :Cool: 

----------

## Oupsman

je pense que Gentoo est tout à fait utilisable dans le monde professionnel industrialisé :

Un cluster de machine Tomcat avec 2/3 machines Apache en frontal, le tout accédant à un cluster de machines MySQL ou Postgresql : toutes des machines identiques. On en garde une à part du cluster pour compiler les mises à jour avec une génération de paquets binaires, qu'on peut ensuite répliquer sur les noeuds, en répliquant aussi les fichiers de conf.

L'inconvénient de l'utilisation de Debian (ou autre distro binaire) c'est pour avoir des configurations non prévues dans les paquets compilés. Et comme en général dans le monde pro on aime bien les serveurs tunés aux p'tits oignons ... 

Dans ma boite, y'a un service qui est chargé de la compilation des paquets binaires pour des machines Aix, Linux et Solaris. 

mais toutes les boites n'ont pas des services de ce genre. Une distribution comme Gentoo serait un avantage indéniable pour des petites structures, histoire d'éviter une perte de temps. 

Ceci dit, il reste la question du support des applicatifs pro. Ca, c'est une autre paire de manches ... Là encore, une machine Gentoo peut permettre d'éviter d'avoir à supporter le coût d'une license pour un serveur de dév/pré production. Sachant que Oracle est gratuite quand c'est du développement, on a tout à y gagner.

----------

## Leander256

J'ai vote non parce que d'une maniere generale, je ne considere pas cette distribution comme etant faite pour un usage professionnel. Je la concois plus comme un tres bon outil pour les developpeurs et autres bidouilleurs.

Par exemple le week-end dernier j'ai lance le vendredi soir un emerge -e world sur ma machine au boulot, en me disant qu'avec une installoute fraiche j'aurais une machine dispo le lundi. Manque de bol, je suis tombe sur un bug dans la version STABLE de portage qui faisait boucler la compilation (en fait a chaque recompilation de portage, le emerge -e world repartait a zero). Pour reprendre les termes d'un collegue bresilien : "Ca n'est pas tles plofessional".

Sinon pour ce qui est de l'utilisation en tant que serveur, je rejoins l'avis de manu.acl, un serveur a mieux a faire que de compiler pendant des heures, il doit etre disponible a tout moment et le niceness ne suffit pas forcement puisque la memoire vive rentre aussi en jeu. Il faut etre sur que l'utilisation intensive d'un service lors de la compilation ne va pas faire tomber la mchine parce qu'elle va devoir taper dans la swap.

En resume, je pense que l'utilisation d'une gentoo de maniere professionnelle reste une decision a l'issue assez aleatoire, donc le principe de precaution me fait dire non  :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

Pour ma part, j'ai choisi "oui, je pense" car :

1) qui peut le plus peut le moins -> il est aisé d'avoir l'équivalent d'une Debian Stable

2) en utilisant intelligemment "package.mask", on limite la portée des mises-à-jour

3) x86, sans les "killer-features" des Desktop sous X, c'est stable de chez stable. Si on est frileux, on peut même utiliser un kernel 2.4 et devfs

4) il y a des choses pratiques et simples à mettre en oeuvre: exemple, le profil hardened

5) l'intérêt d'une Gentoo est "mon système comme je le veux". Si on prend le cas d'un serveur Lamp, on se fait réellement du sur-mesure. Sur Debian stable, il y a déjà des choix arbitraires d'effectués.

----------

## yuk159

Je pense que gentoo est mur pour as-peut près tout ce que l'on veut à condition, dans un environement de travail d'y aller molo avec les trucs de geeks et sur les mise à jours.

Je vais parlais en tant q'utilisateur non informaticien en écartant volotairement le coté "serveur" que je ne maitrise pas forcement.

Du coté client et pour ètre plus précis , dans ma branche (graphisme), il y a quelques années c'étais de la science-fiction d'utiliser linux plutot que pomme ou fenètre  :Wink:  mais je travail depuis quelques mois au boulot sur une gentoo, et l'architecte pour lequel je bosse n'a pas lair de s'en plaindre, bien sur je ne fais pas de mise à jours a chaque fois que je vois une nouvelle version de tel ou tel soft et le partie pris est plutot stabilité... stabilité... et stabilité...

Maintenant c'est vrai que j'ai pris sur moi certaines responsabilités dont je ne voulais pas spécialement mais si les utilisateurs de gentoo ne la défende pas (ne la représente ou présente pas au publique) alors l'intéret de gentoo ce reduit un terrain d'experimantation, certe fertile mais qui ne m'interresse plus a ce niveau, j'utilise gentoo parce que ça marche.

ma contribe a 2 balles  :Wink: 

a+

----------

## cuicui

J'ai voté "non".

Je m'occupe de suffisament de serveurs sous Linux pour ne pas avoir envie de passer plusieurs heures par semaines à les mettre à jour, j'utilise une méthode "mixte":

 - système et paquets "dev" avec une distrib' binaire (Debian dans mon cas)

 - services "critiques"(*) + noyaux compilés avec amour à la main depuis les sources selon mes besoins

Si j'avais que du Gentoo, je perdrai des heures à vérifier que les mises à jour se font bien, surtout que certains serveurs sont peu puissants. Je fais en quelques dizaines de secondes avec apt-get ce qui me prendrai plusieurs dizaines de minutes avec emerge, quand il s'agit de boulot, c'est pas négligeable :)

Si j'avais que du Debian, j'aurais des tonnes de paquets inutiles et sûrement beaucoup plus de problèmes avec les services critiques.

(*): Dans mon cas => Apache, MySQL, Squid, Tomcat, SaMBa, Cacti et bind.

----------

## E11

J'ai voté non car je ne pense pas que dans un milieu professionnel on ai besoin d'une installation de ce type...

Je m'explique :

Pour moi, ce qu'il faut dans les ordinateurs de boulot, c'est d'abord et avant tout un système fiable et endurant (pour ça ok), mais il faut aussi un système  stable avec des MaJ efficasses (stable - efficasse : ok) mais là où je trouve que gentoo n'est pas du tout adapté à ce genre d'usage est la compilation... Car certes, on peut faire une install sur une machine, puis un stage4,...pour installer, mais pour les mises à jours le système de compilation n'est vraiment pas adapté !

Car, et vous devez le savoir aussi bien que moi, un ordi consome, et consome même beaucoup... ! Alors je crois que les ordinateurs des bureaux tournent déjà assez, que pour devoir les faire tourner en plus pour les update ! 

Dans un usage personnel, je trouve gentoo formidable car on profite pleinement des optimisations,... (car c'est notre propre système et qu'on la configurer soi-même ! A partir du moment où on l'a fait pour vous toute la saveur est perdue...(de plus 99% des utilisateurs s'en fiche de l'OS))

Bref, l'architecture gentoo est excelente pour ce genre d'usage, mais l'énergie gaspillé pour son utilisation est bien trop grande !

Je trouve donc que ce serait vraiment une erreur de privilégié gentoo à la place d'une debian, ubuntu,...

Malheureusement, actuellement les problèmes de pollutions deviennent réels et engendre (ou vont engendrer) des problèmes immenses... Je crois que si on peut déjà économiser cette énergie, c'est déjà ça de gagner... ! (sans compter sur l'économie faite sur les facture d'énergie, la facilité d'installation d'un programme pour un utilisateur,...)

----------

## gbetous

Non, Gentoo n'est strictement pas adapté au monde professionnel, si on entend par là le poste utilisateur.

Déjà qu'on a pas de sysadmin connaissant Linux, c'est pas demain la veille qu'ils auront envie de se paufiner les systèmes sur mesure. Surtout que les parcs sont relativement éthérogènes !

Non, Gentoo est LA distrib Linux-Geek, mais en aucun cas une distribution pour les "pro".

----------

## yuk159

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Non, Gentoo est LA distrib Linux-Geek, mais en aucun cas une distribution pour les "pro".

 

Je suis suis désolé mais je ne suis pas un geek, par contre je suis un "pro" (entend par la quelqu'un qui vie de ...) et c'est ce que j'utilise.

Tout ce que vous dite, a part les temps de compile est valable pour n'importe qu'elle distro linux (à part peut-ètre les mandriva, et encore...)

La vérité c'est que la plupart du temps si vous voulais passer a linux en entreprise il vous faut un admin formé pour ça.

----------

## sireyessire

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tout ce que vous dite, a part les temps de compile est valable pour n'importe qu'elle distro linux (à part peut-ètre les mandriva, et encore...)
> 
> La vérité c'est que la plupart du temps si vous voulais passer a linux en entreprise il vous faut un admin formé pour ça.

 

++

sinon là où je suis pas d'accord c'est qu'utiliser des binaires sous gentoo c'est possible. De plus, vous vous insurgez sur le nombre de mises à jour à faire, à vous entendre elles sont pharaoniques et c'est presque un emerge -e world par semaine si ce n'est tous les 2 jours. Faut redescendre sur terre, personne vous a dit que pour le boulot on était forcé d'envisager des install en ~arch avec un package.mask vide. En version stable, les mises à jour sont moins nombreuses et tant que ça marche et qu'il n'y a pas eu de failles découvertes, pourquoi changer? (à part si l'utilisateur le demande)

Enfin, bonne blague le coup des ordis qui consomerait trop sous gentoo, ça fait du bien de se marrer un coup: la plupart des entreprises ont des politiques très claires au sujet des ordis: tu le l'éteinds que dans tu pars en vacances (ou en week-end après négociations) sinon il reste allumé alors franchement le coup du "c'est du gaspillage" à d'autres. Je suis pas certain que un windows xp pro avec toute sa clique de logiciels office ouverte pendant toute la nuit (Outlook, word & cie) ça consomme rien du tout déjà que en idle sans rien d'ouvert on explose joyeusement les 256 Mo de RAM ...

Je préfèrerai nettement qu'ils se mettent à jour, qu'il compile qqch pendant ce temps là. Alors logiquement là tu devrais répondre, il y a qu'à les éteindre le soir: ben oui mais là c'est le gros troll habituel des admin système: "to shut down or not to shut down that is the question". Certain te diront qu'il ne faut pas car ça fragilise le matériel d'autres que ces idées datent d'un temps révolu. Moi je connais pas de réponse universelle à cette question, mais quitte à ce qu'ils soient allumé autant que ça serve.

----------

## Oupsman

Il faut voir aussi que la consomation électrique d'un serveur augmente avec la charge. 

Comme la compilation est une activité intense pour le processeur et les disques, alors OUI la consommation électrique augmente quand tu mets à jour. 

Ceci dit, comme on l'a déjà dit plus haut, Gentoo permet de compiler des paquets binaires. A toi d'avoir une variable USE uniforme sur tes serveurs, et avoir une machine a coté pour compiler les paquets binaires. Il est rare de voir des entreprises sans serveurs de préproduction voire de recette technique, serveurs qui peuvent tout à fait servir à çà (surtout en grappe distcc pour gagner du temps). Sachant qu'en plus la mise à jour d'un paquet implique presque toujours une modification des fichiers de configuration, il faut donc que l'admin compile le paquet dans la nuit de J-1 à J, mette à jour la configuration le jour J, et planifie la mise à jour des binaires sur les serveurs de production dans la nuit de J à J+1 (et redémarrent les services pour comitter la mise à jour). 

On voit déjà des serveurs sur le net fonctionner sous Gentoo. Mozilla en a je crois, et j'en ai vu d'autres. 

Non pour moi, le seul vrai frein à l'adoption de Gentoo en entreprise, c'est le manque de support de la part des éditeurs.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Il faut voir aussi que la consomation électrique d'un serveur augmente avec la charge.

 

je suis pas certain que l'effet soit aussi important que l'on veuille bien le faire croire.

qu'il y ait une composante dû aux disques, c'est vrai mais sur un serveur les disques sont généralement du SCSI et ils ne s'arrêtent jamais. Sur un poste client, d'accord c'est pas du SCSI (en général), mais avec une quantité de RAM suffisante on utilise pas beaucoup les disques.

De plus sur la charge processeur, alors là il faut voir et faire des tests réellement car suivant la technologie utilisé pour le processeur, le fait d'être en idle ou à pleine charge n'influence que très peu sa température de fonctionnement. Il faudrait des tests pour vérifier (PS avant qu'on me sorte des liens sur des sites Tom hardware & cie, il faut voir comment ils récupèrent leurs données (à quelle niveau il mesure la consommation: prise électrique, après l'alim...). Mais quand on voir déjà des pentiums D consommer plus de 130 W en idle, on prie pour qu'il double pas cela en pleine charge sinon c'est clair qu'on risque de tout cramer. Et on remercie le frequecy scaling quand il est implementé  :Laughing: 

Voilà c'est juste pour mettre en perspective quelques idées déjà mentionnées. C'est sur que le gars qui va prendre la décision de l'OS, quand il va voir ses fournisseurs de logiciels qui vont lui dire moi je vous le certifie pour Red hat Enterprise 3.0 et c'est tout (sous entendu faudra pas pleurer en hotline ,ni même appeler si vous avez pas cet OS), il va réfléchir avant de décréter on passe tout sous gentoo.

----------

## Oupsman

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je suis pas certain que l'effet soit aussi important que l'on veuille bien le faire croire.
> 
> 

 

Y'avait un magazine qui avait fait des tests de consomation électrique en charge. Une machine au repos consomait 230 Watts et montait à 450 W en charge.  Bon, faut dire qu'il y'avait 6 disques dur, une grosse carte graphique et un gros processeur. Ceci dit pour un serveur biproc bien chargé en disque, on doit pas en être loin. Même un disque dur IDE/SATA qui n'est pas actif tourne (je parle pas des fonctions d'économie d'énergie qui arrêtent le disque). Mais le mouvement est régulier. Un disque qui travaille n'a pas un mouvement régulier et les fréquents déplacements des têtes consomment aussi de l'énergie. 

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voilà c'est juste pour mettre en perspective quelques idées déjà mentionnées. C'est sur que le gars qui va prendre la décision de l'OS, quand il va voir ses fournisseurs de logiciels qui vont lui dire moi je vous le certifie pour Red hat Enterprise 3.0 et c'est tout (sous entendu faudra pas pleurer en hotline ,ni même appeler si vous avez pas cet OS), il va réfléchir avant de décréter on passe tout sous gentoo.

 

C'est pareil même quand tu parles d'OS autres que Linux. je suis admin AIX, et mes serveurs sont pour la plupart sous SAP. L'éditeur a des préconisations complètement hallucinantes   :Shocked:  Du genre 20 Go de swap par noyau SAP sur un serveur. Sur des serveurs de dev avec 3 noyaux, j'ai 60 GO de SWAP et .... 10-12 Go de RAM  :Sad: 

Mais si tu n'as pas 20 Go de swap, SAP ne maintient pas le noyau donc tu l'as dans l'os.

----------

## E11

@sireyessire : On comprend mieu ta signature : "I never think of the future. It comes soon enough. " 

C'est actuellement le gros problème de la pollution, c'est que personne ne s'en intéresse et préfère l'ignorer... 

Après tout c'est vrai, pourquoi s'intéresser à quelques choses que l'on ne vivra peut-être pas vu que ce sont nos enfants qui prendront tout ? 

Bref, je crois qu'il ne faut pas avoir fait 30 ans d'étude pour comprendre qu'un ordinateur au repos consome moins qu'un ordinateur qui turbine pour compiler ^^ 

Sinon, un système gentoo en binaire serait LA solution dans ce cas-ci... Le problème, c'est qu'alors gentoo ne serait plus gentoo et qu'alors la question ne se pose plus. (ca ressemblerait à un Crux ou un ubuntu légèrement différent (les utilisateurs ne verraient en plus eux aucune différence car ce sont d'excelentes installations également))

Et point de vue des pc, je connais pas mal d'entreprises et j'en ai encore jamais vu qui laissait tourner tous leurs ordis 24h/24... Et je ne crois pas que le faite de faire travailler les ordinateurs pour compilé soit meilleur que de les arrêter. Que du contraire. 

Et je crois aussi que linux a un avantage de taille, c'est sa variété. Il existe des tas de linux et chacun a sa spécifisité. Il faut donc prendre le meilleur pour son utilisation, et dans ce cas-ci, peut d'arguments plaide en la faveur de gentoo, appart l'amour porté par ces utilisateurs (que je peux comprendre, j'en suis un  :Wink:  mais il faut savoir prendre du recul et peser le pour et le contre... !)

----------

## PabOu

je plussoie Siryessire et Oupsman. Ils ont répondu à ces gens qui pensent que Gentoo n'est pas adapté au milieu professionel pour des raisons qu'ils ne comprennent pas (manque de connaissances/compétences ?).

En gros, le problème évoqué c'est "gentoo n'est pas adapté car compiler c'est pas bien, c'est lourd et ca prend du temps".

Solution : Sur le serveur de test de mise à jour (recommandé POUR TOUTES LES DISTROS, car on ne met pas un service à jour sans tester ses conséquences), il suffit de crééer les binaires. Après, la mise à jour sur les vrais serveurs ou workstation se passe aussi facilement que sous debian.. Et mieux encore, car c'est du sur-mesure. :D

----------

## guilc

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Il faut voir aussi que la consomation électrique d'un serveur augmente avec la charge. 
> 
> je suis pas certain que l'effet soit aussi important que l'on veuille bien le faire croire.
> 
> qu'il y ait une composante dû aux disques, c'est vrai mais sur un serveur les disques sont généralement du SCSI et ils ne s'arrêtent jamais. Sur un poste client, d'accord c'est pas du SCSI (en général), mais avec une quantité de RAM suffisante on utilise pas beaucoup les disques.
> ...

 

Pour donner une idée, sur mon desktop (P4B 2.8GHz, carte graphique de merde, 2 DD), la charge de mon onduleur (500VA) passe de 20% en idle à 50% pendant les compils. Donc oui, un CPU en charge consome pas mal plus...

----------

## yuk159

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Sinon, un système gentoo en binaire serait LA solution dans ce cas-ci... Le problème, c'est qu'alors gentoo ne serait plus gentoo 

 

Est-ce vraiment LA caractéristique qui fait une gentoo ? Perso je trouve que gentoo a bien d'autre avantages par rapport aux distributions linux basé que sur du rpm ou deb etc...

----------

## dapsaille

J'ai dit oui et bien sur à 100%

 Nous somes en ce moment de monter un proto de bornes interactives ..

 et la compil ne nous effraie pas .. 

nous ferons du push des updates une fois qu'elles auront été testées ..

 et il est hors de question pour nous d'utiliser autre chose qu'une gentoo

(ceci dit pour la conso ... combien de watts consomme une mandriva pour lancer firefox comparé à gentoo, la question est posée due au manque d'optimisations et à la lenteur du schmil)

 Après pour gérer les maj ce n'est qu'une histoire de réflexion posée et de quelques connaissances en script + une archi réseau bien pensée :p

----------

## E11

Je suis tout à fait d'accord que gentoo a d'autres arguments en sa faveur autres que le système de compilation !! J'irais presque dire heureusement car c'est un peu lourd de devoir tout compilé quand on a de "petites" machines...

Sinon certes, l'architecture de gentoo est différente de celle de debian,... mais tous les systèmes sont bons. Ce n'est donc qu'une question de gôut pour le choix... 

Et puis gentoo, vient du nom du manchot le plus rapide (ou pinguin je sais plus lol) donc si on arrête la compilation, pour moi oui, gentoo n'est plus gentoo (vu qu'il ne sera plus le manchot le plus rapide)...

il faut bien avouer que la première chose à laquel les linuxiens pensent quand on leur parle de gentoo, c'est son sytème de compilation... ( c'est en tt cas ce que j'ai pu remarquer... )

@dapsaille : Je crois bien que les 15 min (+/- ca dépend des ordis évidement...) de compilations de firefox prenne bien plus d'énergie que la compensation du lancement ! (ou bien faut pas faire d'update avant des années !   :Laughing:  )

----------

## kopp

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Et puis gentoo, vient du nom du manchot le plus rapide (ou pinguin je sais plus lol) donc si on arrête la compilation, pour moi oui, gentoo n'est plus gentoo (vu qu'il ne sera plus le manchot le plus rapide)...

 

Oh le gros troll poilu qui se cachait par là.

Franchement, c'est un truc de "ricer" ça

Gentoo plus rapide, c'est un peu du pipo. Si je voulais de la rapidité, je ne me servirais pas de Gentoo, parce que personnellement, je ne trouve pas qu'il soit plus rapide que Arch par exemple.

Sinon, pour la question, je suis mitigé, j'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'utiliser Gentoo (ou autre d'ailleurs) à plus large échelle que mon pc de bureau, donc c'est un peu difficile d'avoir vraiment un avis...

----------

## yuk159

 *E11 wrote:*   

> il faut bien avouer que la première chose à laquel les linuxiens pensent quand on leur parle de gentoo, c'est son sytème de compilation... ( c'est en tt cas ce que j'ai pu remarquer... )

 

Je trouve le coté Meta-distribution, capable de prendre en compte n'importe quel type de paquets bien plus interressant et plus carateristique des distributions dites sources (gentoo,sourcemage etc...)

Quant a la rapidité, j'ai une vieille slackware, sur une vieille machine et ma fois elle m'a toujour l'air aussi reactive, donc je ne suis pas persuadé de l'histoire de la compile, il y a bien plus de chose que ça a prendre en compte.

Enfin tout ça n'est que mon avis bien sur  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

Bah même si ce n'est pas le plus rapide en pratique, c'est ce qui était voulu en créant ce système de compilation et donc gentoo...   :Laughing: 

Ou bien on m'a toujours raconté des cracks...

Mais bon, ne croyez pas pour autant que j'aime (et utilise) gentoo juste parce que c'est "le plus rapide" !! Loin de là, si j'aime gentoo, c'est pour toutes une série de choses dont cet argument n'est presque qu'anecdotique !  :Smile: 

PS : c'est quoi "ricer" ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

et bien, ricer si j'ai bien compris, c'est les gens qui font du tuning inutiles

cf ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-309752.html

http://funroll-loops.org/

----------

## E11

Cartonne   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing:  j'avais jamais pris le temps de le lire celui-là...

```
CTARGET="i8086-pc-linux-gnu-speed"

CBUILD="${CTARGET}"

CHOST="${CTARGET}"

...

CTARGET="bmx-unknown-linux-gnu-speed"

```

tou è oun avantourié ?  :Mr. Green: 

[Edit] j'imagine m^ pas les commentaires d'un bugreport avec des trucs pareils   :Razz:   non sans rire faut le déréférencer ce topic là   :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

J'ai voté oui car à mon ancien taf, j'utilisais un PC sous gentoo. 

Ce que j'ai particulièrement apprecié, c'est la possibilité de pouvoir tester plusieurs outils réseaux intéressants (ou autres paquets) rapidement et sans trop se casser la tete à chercher (online package database -- categories -- net-analyzer). j'ai tellement scruté cette section qu'il y a un moment, je la connaissait par coeur   :Cool:  (j'exagère   :Very Happy:  ). De mes recherches j'en ai retiré quelques outils qui m'on été utiles par la suite. 

Ce que je trouve dommage, c'est que personne n'a encore parlé du support gentoo. Quand on est un gars comme moi qui n'a qu'un an de reelle experience sous linux (Je compte pas les mois d'avant ou je faisais qu'utiliser linux que quelques fois dans la semaine   :Wink:  ), l'acces rapide à une bonne doc et à un forum dynamique n'est pas negligeable. les informations etant concentrées sur un même site, la recherche est d'autant plus facile et rapide. Quelque part, gentoo a permis de me former sous linux sans que cela ne coute un rond à mon employeur. 

Bref, au final, j'avais les outils equivalents à windows, voir plus performants, des outils gratuits dont les equivalents windows etaient payants et une formation gratos (ben vi, utiliser gentoo tous les jours, au bout d'un moment, on apprend quelque chose   :Wink:  ).

S'il fallait dégager tous les windows niveau utilisateur ?? Mouhahaha...Je dirai oui sans hesiter. J'en ai vu des sacrés qui sous windows galeraient grave. Sous linux en général, ils galereraient surement autant mais il feraient moins de con******   :Razz:  . Sous gentoo, j'hesite. C'est possible, tout ca me parait meme etre un defi tres interessant (Déployer gentoo sur + de 3000 PCs avec 5 ou 6 configs differentes : pc fixe + portable, c'est pas une mince affaire   :Very Happy:  )

Oh et pis mince, j'aime trop cette distrib...Comment je peux dire non à gentoo ??? Je suis décidemment pas objectif à la base   :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

Dans ma boite, c'est non : pas de support officiel, et pour les softs spécifiques qu'on utilise, pas de support si on n'est pas sous certaines distro officiellement supportées (genre chapeau rouge).

 :Neutral: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Dans ma boite, c'est non : pas de support officiel, et pour les softs spécifiques qu'on utilise, pas de support si on n'est pas sous certaines distro officiellement supportées (genre chapeau rouge).
> 
> 

 

C'est dommage c'est clair, mais il faut les comprendre : ils ne peuvent pas se permettre un support pour une distribution aussi "tunable" que gentoo. Déjà que sous le chapeau rouge, ils refusent le support dans certains cas (mise à jour de paquets systèmes via les sources), alors sous Gentoo bonjour le cauchemard pour eux.

Mais certains softs fonctionnent très bien sous Gentoo (Oracle par exemple). Donc pour une station de développement où tu n'as pas de support, c'est une assez bonne solution. Economiquement c'est meilleur aussi quand même  :Wink: 

----------

## idodesuke

Je ne suis pas un professionnel de la chose hein   :Sad: 

Mais un groupe de machine ne pourrait pas compiler pour le compte de ttes les autres? avec un projet d'évolution de portage destiné à gérer tout ca?

C'est juste une question comme ca hein pas frapper  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon si gentoo n'est pas adapté pour le moment (je pense pas qu'elle le soit, pas pour une installation sur tout un parc informatique en tout cas) peut être qu'elle le sera un jour apres tout y a pas le feu.

----------

## boozo

Voudrais pas vous contredire mais je crois me souvenir qu'Ani en gère toute une tripotée à cet usage dans son département... je crois donc que c'est jouable   :Wink: 

Après reste le côté utilisation en production au sens strict... les services en prod et les architectures ne sont pas les même pour tous... ce que je veux dire c'est que tout le monde ne l'entend pas au même sens    :Rolling Eyes: 

L'usage est donc une notion clé vous ne croyez pas... je ne pense pas que l'on puisse facilement comparer la <mode pincette = on>"fiabilité"/"disponibilité"/"etc"<mode pincette = off> d'un serveur gentoo sur Sparc/x86/Alpha qui fait tourner SAP/LAMP/Oracle avec leur équivalent sous d'autres OS/distrib

Après moi je dis-çà je dis rien hein ? C'est juste que je crois qu'il faudrait détailler davantage votre notion de "production" pour pouvoir être réellement contructif sinon on tombe dans la caricature (je m'en excuse c'était juste pour forcer le trait volontairement) ou dans l'habituelle querelle de clochet entre sysadmin pro l'un, pro l'autre...   :Sad: 

----------

## cuicui

Moi je suis pas trop d'accord avec l'argument "oui mais on peut faire des paquets binaires avec gentoo" qu'on évoqué certaines personnes ici. Effectivement, la souplesse de Gentoo associée à des installations "binaires" (donc rapides) seraient l'idéal... sur le papier. Que je sache, les paquets binaires ne se font pas tout seuls, il faut des ressources (un serveur dédié) et le temps de gérer le tout, ça tombe mal c'est souvent ces les deux choses qui manquent à la pluspart des admins système...  :Wink: 

----------

## NoZ

D'autant plus que dans le cas où les pcs ont des variables USE différentes, les paquets binaires s'installent quand

même...

Ce serait un truc à ajouter ça... Savoir quels CFLAGS, quels USE, quels LDFLAGS... quel GCC ont été utilisés pour 

compiler ces paquets... Histoire d'éviter pas mal de dégats dans le cas d'un emerge sans trop de réflexion  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *NoZ wrote:*   

> D'autant plus que dans le cas où les pcs ont des variables USE différentes, les paquets binaires s'installent quand
> 
> même...
> 
> Ce serait un truc à ajouter ça... Savoir quels CFLAGS, quels USE, quels LDFLAGS... quel GCC ont été utilisés pour 
> ...

 

Sur un ensemble de serveurs gentoo en production et fonctionnant sous la même application, les USE flags seront les mêmes partout. Cela tombe sous le sens  :Rolling Eyes:  Et il y'aura aussi des serveurs de recette/qualification/préproduction. Ca aussi çà tombe sous le sens  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ensuite, il est évident qu'un tel service de production demande une certaine planification et ne s'adresse pas à une pme. 

 *cuicui wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi je suis pas trop d'accord avec l'argument "oui mais on peut faire des paquets binaires avec gentoo" qu'on évoqué certaines personnes ici. Effectivement, la souplesse de Gentoo associée à des installations "binaires" (donc rapides) seraient l'idéal... sur le papier. Que je sache, les paquets binaires ne se font pas tout seuls, il faut des ressources (un serveur dédié) et le temps de gérer le tout, ça tombe mal c'est souvent ces les deux choses qui manquent à la pluspart des admins système... 
> 
> 

 

C'est mon métier l'administration système et je peux te dire que le temps passé à faire des mises à jour/patches et autre est absolument prioritaire sur le reste des tâches, quitte à les déléguer. Et en planifiant intelligement ses mises à jour, cela se fait sans douleur.

Mais encore une fois, il faut que le parc de serveurs soit absolument homogène. Ceci dit, dans une grosse boite c'est très réalisable.

EDIT : correction du second quote, j'ai plus l'habitude de phpBB  :Embarassed: 

----------

## cuicui

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *cuicui wrote:*   
> 
> Moi je suis pas trop d'accord avec l'argument "oui mais on peut faire des paquets binaires avec gentoo" qu'on évoqué certaines personnes ici. Effectivement, la souplesse de Gentoo associée à des installations "binaires" (donc rapides) seraient l'idéal... sur le papier. Que je sache, les paquets binaires ne se font pas tout seuls, il faut des ressources (un serveur dédié) et le temps de gérer le tout, ça tombe mal c'est souvent ces les deux choses qui manquent à la pluspart des admins système... 
> ...

 

Je ne dis pas que le maintient à jour des système n'est pas important, je dis juste que si j'ai le choix entre passer plusieurs heures par semaine à mettre à jour mes serveurs (gentoo) et passer plusieurs minutes (Debian) pour un résultat final identique, je vais évidemment prendre la méthode qui me permet de travailler le plus efficacement.

A moins d'avoir des systèmes très très spécialisés et/ou très très chargés, je doute qu'on puisse prouver qu'un serveur Gentoo qu'on a mis une journée et demi à installer et sur lequel on doit passer beaucoup de temps soit significativement plus performant qu'un serveur sous Debian qu'on a installé en 40min et sur lequel il n'y a quasiment rien à faire.

Je remets pas en cause le principe de Gentoo, je dis simplement qu'il faut savoir faire des compromis en terme de temps d'administration, moi j'aime faire de l'administration système, mais pas au point de tout compiler pour le plaisir  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *cuicui wrote:*   

> A moins d'avoir des systèmes très très spécialisés et/ou très très chargés, je doute qu'on puisse prouver qu'un serveur Gentoo qu'on a mis une journée et demi à installer et sur lequel on doit passer beaucoup de temps soit significativement plus performant qu'un serveur sous Debian qu'on a installé en 40min et sur lequel il n'y a quasiment rien à faire.
> 
> Je remets pas en cause le principe de Gentoo, je dis simplement qu'il faut savoir faire des compromis en terme de temps d'administration, moi j'aime faire de l'administration système, mais pas au point de tout compiler pour le plaisir 

 

Et si tu es obligé de compiler tes logiciels toi même pour activer une fonction pas active dans le paquet Debian/Redhat/suse/fedora/mandriva (rayez les mentions inutiles) ou plus simplement pour optimiser ? Je suis admin de deux serveurs dédiés chez OVH et j'ai à chaque fois recompilé Apache et PHP from scratch pour l'optimiser à ma sauce.

----------

## cuicui

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *cuicui wrote:*   A moins d'avoir des systèmes très très spécialisés et/ou très très chargés, je doute qu'on puisse prouver qu'un serveur Gentoo qu'on a mis une journée et demi à installer et sur lequel on doit passer beaucoup de temps soit significativement plus performant qu'un serveur sous Debian qu'on a installé en 40min et sur lequel il n'y a quasiment rien à faire.
> 
> Je remets pas en cause le principe de Gentoo, je dis simplement qu'il faut savoir faire des compromis en terme de temps d'administration, moi j'aime faire de l'administration système, mais pas au point de tout compiler pour le plaisir  
> 
> Et si tu es obligé de compiler tes logiciels toi même pour activer une fonction pas active dans le paquet Debian/Redhat/suse/fedora/mandriva (rayez les mentions inutiles) ou plus simplement pour optimiser ? Je suis admin de deux serveurs dédiés chez OVH et j'ai à chaque fois recompilé Apache et PHP from scratch pour l'optimiser à ma sauce.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3323788#3323788  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo qu'on a mis une journée et demi à installer et sur lequel on doit passer beaucoup de temps

 

Dans mon humble esprit, je pense qu'on a deux categories de serveurs. Du bas de gamme et du haut de gamme.

Le haut de gamme ayant une configuration de combat (puissance, fiabilité). Et encore, j'ai conscience que dans le haut de gamme, il peut y avoir d'enormes différences dans la configuration des bêtes. Toujours est il que dans le haut de gamme, On doit reussir à compiler la gentoo de base en quelques heures grand max. Et cela pour deux raisons : 

1. La puissance du ou des processeurs. 

2. Les besoins moindres en paquets. Sur ce point, je m'explique :

S'il on prend l'exemple d'un gentooiste normal, ce dernier possède au moins une machine disposant de plusieurs services regroupés sur son PC : Serveur X, WM, bureautique, multimedia, etc. etc.  Tout ces services supplementaires sont d'autant plus de paquets à compiler dont plus de temps de perdu. Or, sur un serveur en général, on ne va installer qu'un service ou quelques services. Il y aura donc moins de paquets à installer. C'est mon avis.

Le bas de gamme c'est bien sûr plus long à installer, mais est-ce impossible ? Avec une bonne organisation on doit pouvoir s'en sortir. A moins que l'install est urgente, on a le temps de s'en charger. Le petit serveur est dans notre bureau. On se connecte en ssh dessus. On a donc notre petit terminal sur un coin de notre ecran. Pendant les temps de compilation, on peut très bien bosser sur autre chose. 

En ce qui concerne les mises à jour, certes, plus on a de serveurs gentoo, plus y a de mises à jour à gérer, pareil pour n'importe quelle distrib. Allez, le matin on prend son petit café, on va sur notre site favori, on se tient au courant des  mises à jour des paquets (plus agreable qu'avec emerge), on va faire un petit tour du coté du forum...

Bon d'accord, j'ai fait ça qu'avec un seul PC, c'etait le mien, mais je trouvais pas ça comme une charge de travail supplementaire, c'etait juste une petite routine du matin me permettant d'emerger (ouh...le joli jeu de mot   :Very Happy:  ) tranquillement.

J'ai pas de grande experience dans les serveurs, mais à mon avis, ce n'est juste qu'une quetion d'organisation..une organisation, certes différente, mais qui en règle générale reste indispensable, que ce soit du red-hat, du debian, du gento, du...hum hum...windows

----------

## yuk159

Ce que je ne comprend pas trop dans ce débat c'est que la question étais : gentoo en milieu pro est-ce jouable ?

Que les gens qui on testé cette solution ou qui y pense on repondu que sous certaines conditions c'etais plus que jouable (puisque que je l'utilise tous les jours au bureau, c'est donc bien que ça marche) et que d'autre ne souhaite pas tester (ce que je comprend tout à fait aussi), pour des raisons qui personnellement ne me dérange pas.

C'est vrai qu'il faut faire attention au mise à jour sur gentoo au niveau des fichiers de conf (des fois histoire de simplement pouvoir redémarrer),

mais, et la je vais parler de machines de bureau, la pluspart du temp sur d'autre distro vous utilisé le pack logiciel fourni avec le distro ou alors vous vous preparez a passer quelque temps derrière votre console a essayer de résoudre les dépendances de tel ou tel soft, resultat on gagne du temps d'un coté pour en perdre de l'autre et je le répète je parle de postes clients.

Pour remètre en perpective je ne m'occupe que de trois gentoo actuellement (bientôt quatres) je ne suis pas admin et je n'ai donc pas de temp a perdre avec ça, mon boulot c'est de faire des images.

Je fais mon boulot pendant la semaine et si je le souhaite je teste de nouvelles choses sur ma machine le week-end et les met en place la semaine d'aprés, histoire d'être sur que tous va bien, mais la plupart du temps je me contente de faire des mise à jour de sécurité sur des poste qui n'ont que deux service réseau actif, ssh et samba et qui sont toute trois en ARCH (à part cinelerra et jashaka que je teste en ce moment sur ma machine).

Je vais me répété mais je pense que le vrai problème de gentoo (à mon niveau) est le problème de Linux en générale en entreprise.

Peut-être que la question est trop générale pour qu'on y réponde réellement, précisement.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> C'est juste que je crois qu'il faudrait détailler davantage votre notion de "production" pour pouvoir être réellement contructif sinon on tombe dans la caricature (je m'en excuse c'était juste pour forcer le trait volontairement) ou dans l'habituelle querelle de clochet entre sysadmin pro l'un, pro l'autre...

 

Chacun ici ne parle que par rapport à son experience rien de plus.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Deux liens utiles provenant de la GentooPedia

- http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_A_Build_Host

- http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Providing_binary_packages

----------

## bountykiller

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sur un ensemble de serveurs gentoo en production et fonctionnant sous la même application, les USE flags seront les mêmes partout. Cela tombe sous le sens  Et il y'aura aussi des serveurs de recette/qualification/préproduction. Ca aussi çà tombe sous le sens 
> 
> 

 

Ben non justement, pas toujours.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensuite, il est évident qu'un tel service de production demande une certaine planification et ne s'adresse pas à une pme. 
> 
> C'est mon métier l'administration système et je peux te dire que le temps passé à faire des mises à jour/patches et autre est absolument prioritaire sur le reste des tâches, quitte à les déléguer. Et en planifiant intelligement ses mises à jour, cela se fait sans douleur.
> ...

 

Exactement. Je travaille dans une pme, et les serveurs que l'ont installe sont pas toujours les mêmes, et n'ont pas forcément la même config et/ou les même progs d'installer (même si on essaie d'uniformiser un max).

Ensuite, comme tu les dis, il faut avoir une à plusieurs personnes qui ne s'occupent que de ça, avec quelques machines à disposition.

La question que je me pose alors est, s'il faut tout cela juste pour utiliser gentoo à la place d'une debian par exemple, quel est l'intéret pour ton employeur? Je ne dis pas que ce genre de chose n'est pas réalisable, (assurément cela l'est), mais j'ai du mal à voir l'intéret d'un point de vue économique.

Et de toute façon, comme tu l'as dis ce genre de chose associé à la contrainte d'avoir un parc homogène rend ceci quasi inexploitable dans une pme comme celle ou je suis. (Car là, les mises à jour concerne des centaines de serveurs pas forcément homogènes et qui sont chez nos client)

----------

## k-root

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> je plussoie Siryessire et Oupsman. Ils ont répondu à ces gens qui pensent que Gentoo n'est pas adapté au milieu professionel pour des raisons qu'ils ne comprennent pas (manque de connaissances/compétences ?).
> 
> 

 

tu est de la famille de gcc ? tu a une option -pedantic ? 

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En gros, le problème évoqué c'est "gentoo n'est pas adapté car compiler c'est pas bien, c'est lourd et ca prend du temps".

 

je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de choquant a dire que "compiler c'est pas bien, c'est lourd et ca prend du temps" , il y a des situation proffessionel ou c'est un gros handicape. le temps c'est de l'argent.

----------

## PabOu

 *cuicui wrote:*   

> si j'ai le choix entre passer plusieurs heures par semaine à mettre à jour mes serveurs (gentoo) et passer plusieurs minutes (Debian) pour un résultat final identique, je vais évidemment prendre la méthode qui me permet de travailler le plus efficacement.

 

Il va falloir que tu m'expliques ou tu trouves une différence pareille pour mettre à jour des services. Et seulement "plusieurs minutes", ca me semble vraiment du travail baclé...

Le travail de mise à jour est le même partout :

Vérifier les mises à jour disponibles

Décider si il est utile ou pas d'installer une mise à jour (correction d'un bug ou d'une faille de sécu, meilleures performances ou bien nouvelles fonctionnalités). Si on ne met pas à jour, cela s'arrête là.

Dans le cas où l'on choisit de mettre à jour, il faut tout d'abord prendre un serveur de test (dans le cas gentoo, rien n'empêche de le configurer initialement pour crééer des paquets binaires au passage, ca prend juste une fois 2minutes pour tout écrire dans le make.conf)

Sur le serveur de test, on fait (éventuellement un backup suivi de) la mise à jour (sous gentoo, ca compile, mais rien ne t'oblige à rester devant ton terminal pour regarder la compilation)

On teste les conséquences, histoire de voir si le système n'est pas devenu instable, si le service n'est pas cassé (du genre, si on met php à jour, s'assurer que toutes les pages web fonctionnent encore de la façon voulue), si la syntaxe d'un fichier de config n'a pas changé, des nouvelles options à paramétrer, et si le reste du système n'est pas impacté.. et enfin, si on ne peut pas se passer (et c'est ce point ci qui demande bien plus que tes quelques minutes avec Debian)

Quand tout ca est OK, on fait un backup des serveurs de production (ben oui, une erreur peut quand même arriver)

On met les serveurs à jour (au moment le plus opportun. avec gentoo, l'installation se fera grâce aux paquets générés précédemments sur la machine de test)

On s'assure que tout fonctionne sur le serveur. Au besoin, on a fait une sauvegarde juste avant.

On sourit béatement, content de notre travail :)

Le travail est le même partout, et même si Gentoo prend beaucoup de temps pour compiler certains paquets, ca n'êmpeche pas la mise à jour, et ca ne t'empêche pas de travailler sur un autre projet.

 *k-root wrote:*   

> je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de choquant a dire que "compiler c'est pas bien, c'est lourd et ca prend du temps" , il y a des situation proffessionel ou c'est un gros handicape. le temps c'est de l'argent.

 

C'est un faux problème, comme je l'ai expliqué. Sauf dans le cas ou tu as un serveur qui tombe et tu dois en remettre un sur pied tres rapidement. Ca se contourne aussi comme problème, mais ca prend de l'argent.

----------

## geekounet

Je ne travaille pas encore, j'en suis encore au études, mais je plussoie PabOu.  :Smile: 

Et pour argumenter, j'ajoute que dans l'entreprise où bosse mon papa ^^, ils font tourner une vingtaine de serveur sous Gentoo avec 3-4 machines de tests, et ça se gère très bien.  :Wink: 

----------

## cuicui

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *cuicui wrote:*   si j'ai le choix entre passer plusieurs heures par semaine à mettre à jour mes serveurs (gentoo) et passer plusieurs minutes (Debian) pour un résultat final identique, je vais évidemment prendre la méthode qui me permet de travailler le plus efficacement. 
> 
> Il va falloir que tu m'expliques ou tu trouves une différence pareille pour mettre à jour des services. Et seulement "plusieurs minutes", ca me semble vraiment du travail baclé...

 

Disons que je n'ai pas le choix... Si j'avais que ça a faire, je passerai peut-être mes journées à faire des tests de mises à jour. Seulement en plus des serveurs je suis tout seul pour administrer 260 postes clients sous Windows 2000/XP. Donc quand il y a une mise à jour, je l'applique. Il n'y a pas tous les jours des mises à jour d'Apache / Squid / SaMBa donc à l'échelle d'une semaine le temps d'admin est tout a fait gérable.

Si la mise à jour pose un problème il me faudra quoi? Quelques dizaines de secondes pour remettre l'ancienne version (le temps de me connecter au serveur, d'arrêter le service, de supprimer un lien symbolique, de créer un nouveau lien symbolique et de redémarrer le service).

Je suis tout à fait d'accord sur le fait qu'il faut toujours tester les mises à jour avant de les mettre en production, mais le schéma serveur de test / serveur de pré-prod / serveur de prod ne peut pas s'appliquer dans mon cas. J'ai ma méthode, elle a ses défauts, elle est ni safe, ni secure mais j'ai rarement eu de problèmes lors d'une mise à jour (la pluspart du temps c'est des erreurs de ma part, pas des erreurs intrinsèque à la nouvelle version), et si ça ne marche pas, tant pis on remet l'acienne et on verra plus tard  :Smile: 

----------

## PabOu

 *cuicui wrote:*   

> Je suis tout à fait d'accord sur le fait qu'il faut toujours tester les mises à jour avant de les mettre en production, mais le schéma serveur de test / serveur de pré-prod / serveur de prod ne peut pas s'appliquer dans mon cas. J'ai ma méthode, elle a ses défauts, elle est ni safe, ni secure mais j'ai rarement eu de problèmes lors d'une mise à jour (la pluspart du temps c'est des erreurs de ma part, pas des erreurs intrinsèque à la nouvelle version), et si ça ne marche pas, tant pis on remet l'acienne et on verra plus tard :)

 

Je ne sais pas du tout ou tu travailles, ce que tu fais, et l'activité de ton entreprise (et des serveurs), mais j'imagine le cas suivant :

programme de génération de factures... on fait X factures par mois. La nouvelle version d'un des services sur un des serveurs à cette conséquence : 5% des factures sont érronées, aucune erreur dans les logs, à l'écran.. rien !

Mais encore faut-il voir les erreurs ! (refaire les calculs à la main pour vérifier et tout ca).

Les utilisateurs du service se disent que tout est OK, ils ne savent pas que toi tu as fait la mise à jour, et pour eux, il n'y a pas de raison de se dire qu'il y a un problème.

Lorsqu'un client recevra sa facture et fera un peu attention lui aussi (et ca peut prendre des semaines, le temps de générer/envoyer et puis de l'autre coté de classer/analyser) et vous fera part du problème.. vous allez devoir trouver l'origine du problème.

Et puis quoi ? si vous trouvez le programme en cause, il vous suffira de retourner à la précédente version ?

Et si ce n'est pas possible (parceque certains trucs ont changé entre temps) ?

----------

## cuicui

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas du tout ou tu travailles, ce que tu fais, et l'activité de ton entreprise (et des serveurs), mais j'imagine le cas suivant :
> 
> programme de génération de factures... on fait X factures par mois. La nouvelle version d'un des services sur un des serveurs à cette conséquence : 5% des factures sont érronées, aucune erreur dans les logs, à l'écran.. rien !
> 
> Mais encore faut-il voir les erreurs ! (refaire les calculs à la main pour vérifier et tout ca).
> ...

 

On s'éloigne un peu du débat, mais je ne suis pas kamikaze non plus ;) Nous avons un gros serveur de base de données sous Tru64 dont toutes les mises à jour sont validées en amont. Les versions du système, le hardware, etc. doit être strictement conforme aux recommandations.

Les serveurs Debian dont je m'occupe n'ont rien à voir avec cette énorme (et très critique) application, ce sont des services "périphériques" à disposition des utilisateurs et/ou qui me permettent de gérer le parc informatique. C'est pour ça que je me permet de faire des maj un peu cavalières: il n'y a qu'un seul serveur véritablement public et ce n'est qu'un simple connecteur :)

Evidemment si les autres serveurs ont un problème ça a une incidence pour les utilisateurs, mais c'est de l'ordre du "plus rien marche" rien à voir avec un scénario de réaction en chaîne que tu évoquais, c'est des choses simples (et pour cette raison, je pourrais tout à fait les mettres sous Gentoo). Si j'administrais un serveur de messagerie avec plusieurs centaines de compte, là effectivement je m'amuserais pas à faire des maj à chaud comme je le fais maintenant, tout simplement parce que la messagerie est quelque chose de beaucoup plus critique (c'est ce que j'aime aussi dans mon boulot, je m'occupe de trucs pas trop chiants à administrer).

----------

## PabOu

Mais dans tout ca, je ne suis pas convaincu que gentoo est plus difficile/chiant à entretenir qu'une debian (ou autre). Ou alors c'est simplement une question de goûts, et la réponse au vote est non valide.

----------

## nico_calais

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Mais dans tout ca, je ne suis pas convaincu que gentoo est plus difficile/chiant à entretenir qu'une debian (ou autre). Ou alors c'est simplement une question de goûts, et la réponse au vote est non valide.

 

C'est un peu comme windows et linux. Chacun trouvera des arguments pour chaque O/S. Y en a qui vont preferrer dépenser de la tune pour windows 2003 Server tout simplement parce qu'ils ont baigné dans windows depuis toujours. Ils sont en terrain connu, ils perdent moins de temps, sont plus productifs.

C'est pareil pour une personne utilisant red-hat ou debian depuis un moment. Cette personne maitrise sa distribution. Pourquoi desirerait elle changer une equipe qui gagne ? Elle a ses habitudes, sa routine, etc.

Je prend l'exemple d'un pote qui utilise Unbutu/Debian  parce qu'ils utilisaient Debian dans son université.

Quand j'etais à l'IUT, je suis resté sur Aurox/Fedora parce qu'on utilisait Red-Hat.

Si pendant vos etudes ou pendant votre parcours professionel, vous êtes amener à utiliser Gentoo regulièrement, vous risquez de préferrer cet O/S à d'autres si on vous donne le choix.

Chaque distrib a ses contraintes et ses avantages. Les contraintes, on fait avec. Les avantages, on les exploitent.

----------

## anigel

Débat enflammé en tous cas ! Ca fait plaisir. Nous nous interrogions ces derniers temps sur l'opportunité de continuer ces débats, les derniers n'ayant pas suscité un gros enthousiasme (le troll n'est peut-être pas domptable  :Laughing: ). Peut-être avions-nous mal choisi les sujets, tout simplement ?

Bref, pour en revenir au sujet du jour, je crois qu'on touche dans les derniers posts à ce qui fait la valeur du débat : bien différencier les problèmes, et les solutions à y apporter.

Gentoo est-il adapté au monde professionnel ? Personnellement, je ne peux que répondre "oui". Gentoo peut-elle concurrencer Debian (ou une autre distrib pré-compilée) ? Oui, sans aucun doute ! Est-ce toujours justifié ? Pas forcément !

Je gère depuis 3 ans maintenant 2 types de serveurs uniquement : Debian, et Gentoo.Le premier est un serveur hyper-statique (des besoins clairement définis au départ : DNS / DHCP / e-mail / serveur web). Autrement dit, des logiciels dont les nouvelles versions sont plutôt rares. Dans ce cas, Debian convient parfaitement. Une fois installée, et configurée, la machine ne me prend plus beaucoup de temps dans l'année. Les seules mises à jour que j'ai à y faire sont des updates de sécurité, et les fichiers de conf ne changent pas, puisque nous restons sur les mêmes versions de softs.

Il n'y a eu qu'un cas où j'ai été ennuyé avec cette architecture : lorsque l'on m'a demandé de mettre en place un CMS : Plone. Là, nous étions encore à l'époque de la woody, et il a fallu installer zope. Pour cela, il fallait faire des updates de couches très basses du système (libc). Lesquelles engendraient des tonnes de dépendances... Après avoir fait un test rapide sur une machine miroir montée en vitesse, je me suis rendu compte que tout ça était très, très bancal... Je suis donc passé sur Debian testing, qui allait devenir peu de temps après la nouvelle Debian "stable". Ca s'est bien passé, mais je crois que l'on touchait là aux limites du système de release tel que le connaissent les distribs classiques, et dont Debian souffre particulièrement : faire une release impose de "figer" le système à un instant T.

C'est là que Gentoo intervient. Mes 2 autres serveurs sont des machines nettement plus "mouvantes". L'un d'eux héberge les comptes de près de 2500 étudiants, et l'autre est un gros serveur de calcul sur lequel je dois avoir en permanence des versions de soft récentes. Je travaille dans un labo de recherche, et on me demande parfois de faire des updates de softs qui ont quelques semaines seulement, afin de faire profiter les étudiants des dernières innovations. Gentoo me permet cela !

Mieux : toutes les machines "clientes" de mon parc tournent sous Gentoo. Les mises à jour / installation, se font à distance, via un système totalement centralisé que je développe. Ce système permet actuellement :

 des updates de softs, par utilisation de binaires précompilés sur une machine témoin, ou par compilation directe sur l'hôte.

des updates du repository portage.

de modifier les fichiers de conf (seulement de portage pour le moment) à la volée.

Côté environnement utilisateur, j'ai mis en place un système qui me permet de modifier depuis le serveur les profils utilisateurs, de façon extensive.

Les avantages d'avoir choisi cette distrib sont multiples : tout d'abord, ayant un parc très hétérogène (du duron 600 / 128 Mo au P4 3,2 Ghz / 1 Go), j'ai pu me confectionner mes propres versions de logiciels. Un bon exemple : emacs. La version livrée dans toute distrib à paquet est linkée sur gtk. lancer emacs = 40 Mo de RAM partis. Ma version tourne avec motif, et occupe 8 Mo, pour des fonctionnalités strictement équivalentes. Sur les duron, la différence est énorme : on passe d'un système lourd et pénible, à un système rapide et réactif. Bilan de l'opération la 1ère année de mise en service : cette salle, jusque-là désertée par les étudiants, s'est re-remplie en quelques jours.

Il faut bien sûr tempérer cette vision des choses : le monde de l'éducation et la recherche a des besoins très spécifique, et gentoo y répond parfaitement. Mais je crois sincèrement qu'elle ne vaut pas moins qu'une autre distrib. Les temps de mises à jour ne sont pas supérieurs à celle d'une Debian, quoi qu'on en dise (qui regarde défiler les lignes de compilation ?), et la souplesse induite par portage vaut largement l'effort. La mise à jour des fichiers de conf n'est pas plus difficile dans un cas que dans l'autre :

changement de version mineure, correction de bug  :Arrow:  fichier de conf inchangé, il suffit les 3/4 du temps de zapper le nouveau

changement de version majeure  :Arrow:  c'est une opération lourde, qu'on ne fait pas un lundi matin au pied levé ; quelle que soit la distrib, on ne fait pas l'économie de l'examen complet des incidences d'un tel changement.

Gentoo en production : pour moi, approuvé  :Wink:  !

----------

## yuk159

Bin je sais pas vous, mais moi j'aurai tendance à penser que ce sujet et clos depuis la réponse d'anigel  :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

Histoire d'essayer de relancer le débat, avec une petite mésaventure qui m'est arrivée voilà quelques jours... en voici le résumé, sur bgo  :Wink: .

----------

## dapsaille

Question bete et méchante à peu près hors sujet ..

 Ou sont stockés ces threads sur le forum ?

----------

## kopp

Eh bien, une fois qu'il ne sont plus sticky, ils reprennent leur place normal dans l'ordre chronologique, comme un thread normal.

----------

## anigel

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Eh bien, une fois qu'il ne sont plus sticky, ils reprennent leur place normal dans l'ordre chronologique, comme un thread normal.

 

Exactement ! Et, en prime, nous tenons même un annuaire à jour, à la fin du post principal de la boîte à idées.

----------

## Oupsman

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Histoire d'essayer de relancer le débat, avec une petite mésaventure qui m'est arrivée voilà quelques jours... en voici le résumé, sur bgo .

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Oui je sais c'est pas drôle, c'est même assez bizarre d'ailleurs parce que ma crontab moi ressemble à çà :

```

35 1 * * * emerge sync | mailx -s "Synchro portage" oupsman@oupsman.no-ip.org 2>&1

52 1 * * * emerge world -pv | mailx -s "Paquets a mettre a jour" oupsman@oupsman.no-ip.org 2>&1

0 0 * * * /opt/f-prot/tools/check-updates.pl | mailx -s "Mise a jour F-PROT" oupsman@oupsman.no-ip.org 2>&1

30 0 * * * time f-prot /home/partage | mailx -s "Scan Partage WINDOWS" oupsman@oupsman.no-ip.org 2>&1

28 * * * * freshclam >> /var/log/update_clamav.log 2>&1

#Redémarrage journalier de courier-authlib

0 6 * * * /etc/init.d/courier-authlib restart | mailx -s "Redemarrage courier-authlib" 2>&1

```

et moi aussi j'utiliser vixie-cron :

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r8  USE="pam -debug" 57 kB

Total size of downloads: 57 kB

```

Par contre, si je puis me permettre, il faut toujours rediriger la sortie d'une commande lancée via cron vers un fichier de logs/un mail car sinon tu peux te gratter la tête très longtemps en cherchant pourquoi ca ne marche pas.

----------

## nico_calais

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Histoire d'essayer de relancer le débat, avec une petite mésaventure qui m'est arrivée voilà quelques jours... en voici le résumé, sur bgo .

 

C'est bizarre. J'utilise vixie-cron pour faire un emerge --sync tous les jours et j'ai pas eu ce problème. Et je confirme que ca le fait bien, le ventilo du PC devient un peu plus bruillant et me reveille tous les matins   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est bizarre. J'utilise vixie-cron pour faire un emerge --sync tous les jours et j'ai pas eu ce problème. Et je confirme que ca le fait bien, le ventilo du PC devient un peu plus bruillant et me reveille tous les matins  

 

Ca c'est de la geekerie pure   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Par contre, si je puis me permettre, il faut toujours rediriger la sortie d'une commande lancée via cron vers un fichier de logs/un mail car sinon tu peux te gratter la tête très longtemps en cherchant pourquoi ca ne marche pas.

 

Effectivement, c'est aussi ce que je fais. Mais pour ne pas encombrer le bugzilla, je n'ai pas recopié l'intégralité de mon fichier, qui comporte presque 70 lignes au total  :Wink: .

En fait, il semble que le problème se produise plus spécifiquement lorsque emerge est appelé par un script, ce qui est mon cas (je fais, dans un même script bash, la synchro de portage, un examen de la liste des paquets à mettre à jour, une liste des paquets affectés par un avis de sécurité, et aussi un lien vers les GLSA correspondantes, le tout étant envoyé par mail par vixie quand il a fini). Mais, malheureusement, si vixie est relativement verbeux sur les tâches qu'il exécute correctement, il est beaucoup plus discret quand ça déconne...

----------

## sireyessire

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Par contre, si je puis me permettre, il faut toujours rediriger la sortie d'une commande lancée via cron vers un fichier de logs/un mail car sinon tu peux te gratter la tête très longtemps en cherchant pourquoi ca ne marche pas. 
> 
> Effectivement, c'est aussi ce que je fais. Mais pour ne pas encombrer le bugzilla, je n'ai pas recopié l'intégralité de mon fichier, qui comporte presque 70 lignes au total .
> 
> En fait, il semble que le problème se produise plus spécifiquement lorsque emerge est appelé par un script, ce qui est mon cas (je fais, dans un même script bash, la synchro de portage, un examen de la liste des paquets à mettre à jour, une liste des paquets affectés par un avis de sécurité, et aussi un lien vers les GLSA correspondantes, le tout étant envoyé par mail par vixie quand il a fini). Mais, malheureusement, si vixie est relativement verbeux sur les tâches qu'il exécute correctement, il est beaucoup plus discret quand ça déconne...

 

pure curiosité, j'installais vixie-cron à un moment, mais je suis passé à fcron depuis quelques années.

C'est quoi les principales différences entre tous ces crons? vixie est vraiment mieux?

le fait est qu'avant par fainéantise je prenais vixie parce qu'il y avait une commande de moins à taper  :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   
> 
> C'est bizarre. J'utilise vixie-cron pour faire un emerge --sync tous les jours et j'ai pas eu ce problème. Et je confirme que ca le fait bien, le ventilo du PC devient un peu plus bruillant et me reveille tous les matins   
> 
> Ca c'est de la geekerie pure    

 

Mouarff   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zigz4g

Salut, je rajoute ma petite expérience.

J'en suis a 6 machines en entreprise. 2 machines serveurs et 4 machines clientes pour du développement PHP5.

Les petits problèmes que je rencontre sont :

- Pour les serveurs, je ne veux pas toujours mettre a jour tous les dimanches matin par exemple. Linux est stable et me rend les services que je lui demande. De temps en temps je fais un petit emerge system.

Le problème vient surtout du fait que un des serveurs fait serveur de sync pour emerge de toutes les autres machines. J'ai par exemple plus la possibilite de mettre a jour php4 avec ces USE flags d'il y a un an maintenant.

- Pour les machines clientes, je fais de temps en temps le tour en ssh pour mettre a jour et faire l'admin. Le problème les machines sont toutes un peut différentes points de vue matériel. Il faut donc faire attention aux configs.

En générale je testes les mise a jour sur ma machine en premier pour les répercuter sur les autres machines.

Pour la question de mettre gentoo en production dans les boites, il faut forcément un service qui s'occupe des mises a jours et corriger les problèmes. Mais la tout dépends de la qualité de service que l'on veut, non ?

Pour nos serveurs de productions qui seront dédié a de l'hébergement web, ce sera soit du Red Hat, soit du Debian. Pourquoi ? Alors que je mets du Gentoo ? Tout simplement que pour les clients il faut pouvoir fournir une garantie et un service support qui n'existe pas réellement chez Gentoo. Sachant que c'est pas nous qui feront l'hébergement mais une autre boite. Il est dur de demander une nouvelle distrib qui n'est pas maitrisée.

Pour le coté perso, y'a pas photo, gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> pure curiosité, j'installais vixie-cron à un moment, mais je suis passé à fcron depuis quelques années.
> 
> C'est quoi les principales différences entre tous ces crons? vixie est vraiment mieux?
> 
> le fait est qu'avant par fainéantise je prenais vixie parce qu'il y avait une commande de moins à taper 

 

Ils ont chacun leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients en fait. vixie-cron est le plus complet, le plus porté. Il supporte une system crontab par exemple, alors que les deux autres, non.

fcron permet une gestion cron sur des machines qui ne tournent pas en permanence (il va aller vérifier si on a "raté" des tâches).

dcron est le plus simple des 3 (c'est celui que j'utilisais jusqu'à présent): pas de system crontab, pas de gestion des tâches manquées, mais il marche, tout simplement.

Dans le cas des 2 derniers, il faut aussi noter une gestion différente de l'accès à la crontab pour les utilisateurs.

----------

## sireyessire

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   pure curiosité, j'installais vixie-cron à un moment, mais je suis passé à fcron depuis quelques années.
> 
> C'est quoi les principales différences entre tous ces crons? vixie est vraiment mieux?
> 
> le fait est qu'avant par fainéantise je prenais vixie parce qu'il y avait une commande de moins à taper  
> ...

 

oki merci pour ces précisions

----------

## PabOu

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Histoire d'essayer de relancer le débat, avec une petite mésaventure qui m'est arrivée voilà quelques jours... en voici le résumé, sur bgo ;-). 
> 
> C'est bizarre. J'utilise vixie-cron pour faire un emerge --sync tous les jours et j'ai pas eu ce problème.

 

Pareil pour moi, j'utilise aussi vixie-cron et ca fait aussi un emerge --sync. Par contre cela ne se trouve pas dans /etc/crontab, mais dans un fichier séparé dans /etc/cron.daily ..

----------

## onvice

 :Razz:   Voila quelle est bonne cette question   :Exclamation: 

Du haut de ma petite experience en support/systeme je me suis posé plus d'une fois cette question mais je n'y ai pas su vraiment y répondre car en toute franchise cela fait que deux ans que je travaille à titre personnel sur cette distrib et par conséquent pas un recul assez important pour l'intégrer dans le monde professionel.  

Travaillant pour des grandes multiN. je rencontre essentiellement la meme marque partout (ça commence par un M.) et parfois quelques distro bien connus qui sert juste de controling, sniffer, webmonitor ...... mais pas vraiment en tant que machine de production. Chez moi j'ai bien vu que c'était une distribution de qualité qui demande beaucoup de patience et pas mal de temps.

Elle m'a en tout cas ouvert les yeux   :Shocked:   ..... 

Je souhaiterai tellement travailler demain dessus au boulot ......... 

Le souci c'est donc toujours le même discours entre les décisionneurs technique , DAF, DrH etc..... qui pour eux ne voient pas de solution dite "d'entreprise" comparé à tous pleins d'artirailles  fiables existants.

De plus en plus je vois des solutions virtuels ou là je pense que cette distrib peut faire basculer certains choix d'OS mais malheureusement cela reste bénin. Egalement on peut voir, par exemple, de jeunes responsables qui sortent d'ecoles d'ingénieur qui dirige  le "pôle france", qui ne veulent pas prendre de risques de peur d'être éjecté et par conséquent ils choisissent la solution de facilité.

Enfin sans trop sortir du sujet, je suis très partagé vu qu'elle demande une Consécration qui en vaut vraiment la peine.

En tout cas c'est ce que je ressens.

ET comme je suis normand, et oui, ba j'ai choisi le fameux "Oui et non : je suis normand, et je m'en vais vous expliquer mon point de vue ci-dessous !"

A+

P.s: je pense que mon vote pencherai pour le oui comme meme si j'avais plus de deux ans d'expérience.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cuicui

Pour info, OVH propose Gentoo sur ses serveurs dédiés.

 *Quote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous validons depuis ce matin 2 nouvelles distributions Gentoo 32bits et Gentoo 64bits (nues). Il reste encore 2-3 bugs à fixer sur la distribution.
> 
> Un systeme de réinstallation de votre serveur est disponible dans le manager v3. Il permet reformater votre serveur et le reinstaller sous la distrbution de votre choix. Il reste encore quelques bugs à fixer. Attention: vous perdez toutes les données sur votre disque dur !
> ...

 

----------

## killerwhile

A leur niveau je pense que c'est tout à fait jouable Gentoo. Ils ont un grand parc, vont certainement proposer un mirror pour portage dans lequel ils metteront les paquets qu'ils jugent stables, et faire des packets précompilés qu'ils appliqueront dans leurs patches de sécu.

Du coup c'est leurs serveurs de dev/test qui compilent et les clients n'ont plus qu'a installer les packages. Ca fait un moment que je me dis que pour eux ca serait une bonne solution...

----------

## PabOu

 *killerwhile wrote:*   

> Du coup c'est leurs serveurs de dev/test qui compilent et les clients n'ont plus qu'a installer les packages. Ca fait un moment que je me dis que pour eux ca serait une bonne solution...

 

On perd alors l'intérêt de la gentoo.

Il faut savoir que les clients ont des besoins spécifiques, et même avec debian, ils recompilent les programmes afin d'avoir leurs propres options.. des options encore plus poussées que ce que emerge permet de faire.. à moins de te crééer ton ebuild perso, basé (pourquoi pas) sur l'ebuild officiel

----------

## cooldje

J'ai voté oui, sans problème !

J'ai a peu près la même histoire qu'ultrabug concernant le développement de linux dans ma boîte  :Smile: , seulement j'ai tout de suite commencé sur gentoo et je n'ai pas pu lacher, je connais aussi debian et il n'y a rien à faire, je ne démords pas de la gentoo.

J'utilise donc gentoo en tant que professionel (et en dehors of course  :Smile: ) depuis maintenant 2 ans, et je n'ai rien à dire quand à la fiabilité de cette distribution, et le forum est une mine d'info, donc le support , on l'a déjà, j'ai toujours trouvé une réponse à tous les soucis rencontrés.

J'ai d'ailleurs récement déployé 1 rack pour du web mutualisé et  5 rack en gentoo pour une architecture load-balancé, un gros intranet, tout en gentoo, kernel spécifique aux racks et aux besoins. Ca tient largement la route !.

C'est sûr que c'est un peu plus dur à installer qu'une debian, mais une fois que c'est fait !

----------

## Dominique_71

Oui et j'en suis sur.

J'ai deux distros dans ma boite, gentoo et Demudi. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, Demudi est une distro linux orientée audio professionelle, avec un kernel temps réel, et plein d'applications audio. Gentoo avec l'overlay "pro audio production applications" est meilleur que Demudi car le problème de Demudi est que bien que ce soit une excellente distro, si tu veux des softs récents, tu es obligé de la mettre en testing, et comme Demudi testing est en pleine phase de synchronisation et que c'est du Debian, cela fait plusieurs mois que j'attends pour pouvoir installer certains programmes. Cela devrait être résolu pour... la fin de l'année.

Autrement, mon gentoo est en x86 et mes applis préferrée en ~x86. Je n'ai toujours pas installé gcc 4 mais mon système est très stable, même avec un kernel temps réel et le realtime-lsm. J'ai essayé pam-Rlimit à la place du realtime-lsm, mais ces performances ne m'ont pas convaincu, donc je suis revenu au realtime-lsm, solution d'ailleurs adoptée autant pas demudi que planet CCMRA. Le pire avec pam-Rlimit est qu'il te tue les apllis sans préavis quand elles utilisent plus de 90% cpu. Le plus rigolo est que ce n'était même pas les applis audio qui plantaient mais amule. Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas compris pourquoi pam-Rlimits voulait me tuer régulièrement la mule, surtout qu'elle ne m'a jamais causé de problème avec le realtime-lsm.

Quand aux distributions rpm, Suse pro a été pendant longtemps ma distro préferrée, mais j'en avait marre de devoir tout reformater, réinstaller et refaire toutes les préférences à chaque uppgrade majeur. Sans compter les bugs connus de Yast qu'ils ne corrigent pas et ne documentent même pas dans la doc comme la gestion du serveur nfs qui ne marche jamais avec Yast. Et quand il est configuré corectement à la main, c'est Yast qui plante comme du windows.

Gentoo prend du temps au départ, mais après, c'est tout bénéf grace à portage qui est vraiment le meilleur système de gestion des programmes que je connaisse. Encore faut-il prendre soin de mettre l'option -v ou -a lors d'uppgrade majeur et de prendre le temps de controller ce qu'il va faire afin d'être sur de suivre la bonne marche à suivre. Mais je ne fait pas un emerge world souvent. Avec un système de base en x86 (et non ~x86), ce n'est pas souvent nécessaire, à moins de vouloir uppgrader des trucs comme gcc, la glib ou xorg.

Un autre point fort de gentoo est ses docs. Même si elles sont très techniques, ce sont parmis les meilleures, peut-être même meilleures que celles de Debian, c'est tout dire.

----------

